# Moncks Corner SC.



## Jack W. (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations to all the cookers that competeted in Moncks Corner this weekend.  Our own Tim Handy did very well under the circumstances.  

Scores are here:

http://www.scbarbeque.com/result.html

Click on Berkley BBQ Cookoff(06)

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 1, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Congratulations to all the cookers that competeted in Moncks Corner this weekend.  Our own Tim Handy did very well under the circumstances.
> 
> Scores are here:
> 
> ...



Well the 05 is on there will probably take a few days to get em on there!! Yea JT did good considering his hurt foot I must say.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 1, 2006)

Walter the 06 is on there.  It's in the bottom right corner.

Good showing Tim!  Heal up soon bud!


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 1, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Walter the 06 is on there.  It's in the bottom right corner.
> 
> Good showing Tim!  Heal up soon bud!



Cool they got em up faster than I thought or am I that blind, LOL!!!


----------

